# Godox Witstro 360 flash with HHS



## drebel187 (Jul 24, 2014)

So... what is needed with the CHEETAH or Godox AD180 / 360 to get High Speed Sync with a Canon 5DMIII? 
I see different people say it works but not sure what is the best and easiest way to go.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jul 24, 2014)

i just use my phottix odin controller on the camera and the phottix strato II reciever on the godox
job done...

I tried the godox controller in the store but since i'm already invested in phottix stuff there was no point seriously considering it

you just set the flash to HSS set the Odin to HSS and set the groups and channels and it works

this is a seriously powerful portable flash. its easily more powerfull than 3 speed lights in a single box and more protable and compact than 3 speedlights too

Also its recycle time is super quick


----------



## Viggo (Jul 24, 2014)

I bought the 360 today, and I have no triggers anymore, so I bought the kit that let's me control power output remotely and another Cells xc1 something or other to do HSS. The non-HSS is not supported by the 5d3, but a friend uses the HSS vertion for the 5d3 and I was told it works for the 1dx also.

Backorder two weeks so I'll have a loooong wait before I can try it out.


----------



## pwp (Jul 28, 2014)

I have the Godox Witsto 360 and trigger with Phottix Odin for HSS with 1D4 & 5D3. But the unwelcome shock came with the overheat-protection circuit cutting in after just 12-15 full-power shots in quick succession which required a ten minute cool-down. You can continue to shoot but with a seemingly eternal eight seconds recycle time. The manual states that you get 75 full power shots in quick succession before the overheat-protection circuit cuts in, but that's in the non-HSS setting. For the way I shoot, this seemed like enough to give up and on-sell. 

However, miracle of miracles. I did a firmware update on the Odins and accidentally forgot to put the 360 on HSS setting, and started shooting at 1000/sec. Guess what? Perfect HSS sync, and no overheat-protection circuit cut-in. Phottix Odins are legend for delivering the unexpected. They really are amazing.

This finding is sufficient for me to go ahead and order two more 360's to achieve really nice HSS light shaping rather than simple full-sun daylight killing fill.

I never received an instruction manual with my 360. They're so simple to operate, you really don't need one. But I didn't know about the overheat-protection switch until I got hold of a manual. Here's a link to the manual for the identical Cheetah 360:

http://www.cheetahstand.net/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/CL-360-instruction-manual.pdf

-pw


----------



## pwp (Jul 30, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, are other Godox/Cheetahstand 360 users finding the same thing where the overheat-protection cuts in after a dozen or so full power pops in HSS mode? 

Mine will fire 60-70 full power pops in standard non-HSS mode before the battery overheat-protection cuts in. It simply stops delivering power to the flash until it cools. In HSS mode it's the flash overheat-protection that kicks in after just a dozen pops. 

If it's just mine doing this, I have no doubt my dealer will exchange it for a new one.
________________________
-pw


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 22, 2014)

the cheapest way to achieve HSS with ADs seems to be with:

*YN 622C-TX* on camera

*YN 622C* for the strobe (at least sync cable works. dont know if hot shoe does it, but the flash unit may be so heavy that pc cord seems to be safer.)


you could use a couple of 622C, but with around 2/3 stops less. the advantage of 622C-TX is to adjust the timing so that you get the best power output of the flash duration.

got that infos on lightning rumors and flash havoc since I have no money to spend on AD360 yet and make tests, but my set of 4 x 622C + 1 x 622C-TX is already waiting for it


----------



## pwp (Aug 22, 2014)

Godox's own low cost Cells-II trigger will deliver HSS capacity to AD-180 & AD-360 flashes.
http://flashhavoc.com/godox-v850-witstro-radio-trigger-alternatives/
http://www.gadgetinfinity.com/godox-wireless-flash-transceiver-cells-ii-c-for-canon-supports-hss-up-to-1-8000s.html

Like Wickidwombat I trigger my AD-360 with the almost freaky Phottix Odin. I also get perfect HSS using this with the 5D3 with both the AD-360 and the Odin switched to HSS. Trouble is that on full power, you only get 10-12 pops (if shooting in fairly quick succession) before the overheat-protection kicks in on the flash and recycle time goes from 2 seconds to a numbing 10 seconds. 

However, with the Odin you can fine tune the HSS function using it's unique ODS adjustment. Fine tuning this I can now get HSS with the AD-360 and my 1D Mk4 with the flash set to regular non-HSS mode. The AD-360 will deliver full power pops until your battery overheats, generally after 60-70 punishingly rapid full-power pops. I can even get my Einsteins to deliver HSS, but only with the 1D4, not so good/clean/even with the 5D3.

OP, Cells-II will be your lowest cost option, but if your Visa card can handle the more expensive Odins, the whole HSS experience will be far richer and more useful.

-pw


----------



## SummerAutism (Aug 22, 2014)

I have a 6D with 2 AD-360's and Cells-II trigger on my camera and I use the other one for remote control. This is a temporary solution before I feel like I can afford the Phottix Odin. Those triggers seem to be the best. With Over Drive Sync you will get more power out of them as well. 
http://flashhavoc.com/phottix-odin-ods-over-drive-sync/ 
tl;dr version: 2/3 of a stop more light with Odin vs Cells-II. A full stop over pixelking pro and YN-622C.


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 22, 2014)

SummerAutism,

622C-TX has the same timing adjustment (ODS) that Odin has for far less the price...


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 22, 2014)

pwp said:


> However, with the Odin you can fine tune the HSS function using it's unique ODS adjustment.
> -pw



not that unique, guys...

yongnuo has done it too with the new 622C-TX. absolutely no reason to buy Odins now

Dont know why people dont know about this since this thing is already relatively old release (Oct 4th 2013. almost 1 Year)

take a read

http://flashhavoc.com/new-yn-622-tx-has-manual-supersync-timing-adjustment/


----------



## SummerAutism (Aug 22, 2014)

My bad. Wow I did not know that. Thank you for informing me! I need to get me one of those instead then.


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 22, 2014)

I would say that there is no need to completely change your triggering system, but I've heard super sync with timing adjustment is way better than HSS on witstros so picking 622 could be a good idea

I've read that HSS overheats much faster the flashes. around 10-20 full power shots

is that true?


----------



## pwp (Aug 23, 2014)

Arthur_Nunes said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > However, with the Odin you can fine tune the HSS function using it's unique ODS adjustment.
> ...


That's great! Very happy to be corrected on that one. The 622C-TX should sell it's socks off.

-pw


----------



## Gary W. (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey all,

Anyone know about HHS compatibility with the PW Flex/Mini setup? I would think it would be close to, or the same as, the Odins...

Gary W.


----------



## Arthur_Nunes (Aug 25, 2014)

Gary W.,

since PW also has timing adjustment feature, it will work exactly as Odins and 622-TX on super sync mode.

you can gain about 2/3 of a stop (comparing to hypersync) by doing such adjustment and choosing the sync wich delivers the higher output


----------



## Viggo (Sep 4, 2014)

After 36 days my 1dx came back, new front and back plate (all buttons new) adjusted sensor plane and calibrated in the new Canon AF rig. Everything top notch!

And finally could try the Godox 360 in my new ProFoto 3' RFi octa. 

The only shot I got of my little angel and forth shot I have shot with the 360. And I frikkin love it! Awesome flash! Only REALLY sucky thing is that the CellsII Transmitter I was recommended for HSS, does not work, I'm not
very happy about that to say the least.

Quick shot here , very bright out, but loads of power brought down the white wall in the background.


----------



## friwochong (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi, I have problem set up godox 360 with yongnuo yn622C for HSS. I cannot get the HSS when I attach at the hot shoe.


----------



## anthonyd (Nov 14, 2014)

Getting the HSS to work on the Godox with a Canon body seems to be a little tricky. I don't have one of my own (yet), but check out this article:
http://flashhavoc.com/godox-v850-witstro-radio-trigger-alternatives/


----------



## anthonyd (Nov 14, 2014)

Viggo said:


>



You have a very sweet little angel!


----------



## Viggo (Nov 15, 2014)

Thanks Anthonyd! Very sweet, but don't get fooled, she throws her fists around if someone tries to take her toys ;D


----------



## artificiallighter (Jun 3, 2015)

*HSS Godox Witstro 360 flash with Yongnuo 622.*

I bought the Adorama version of the Godox Wistro 360. For the past couple of days, I've been trying to trigger it in HSS with the Yongnuo 622 triggers. I could not get it to sync properly. I tried using my 6D and my 5Dmk3. The flash would fire, but there would always be black bars over a portion of the image, an indication that the curtain did not sync properly. Finally, on another thread on this topic that I read here, someone mentioned that they had used a PC cord to sync the 360 with the YN-622. So, I tried that and it finally worked. Has anyone else had experience on the matter? Why one earth this setup would not work, i.e. if I put the YN-622 on the hotshoe of the Godox 360, but it worked through the PC cord?


----------



## artificiallighter (Jun 3, 2015)

I tried syncing the Godox 360 (the Adorama version, called Flashpoint Streaklight) with the Yongnuo 622. I could never get it to sync properly in HSS, I would always get black bars. I finally tried linking the Yongnuo 622 to the Godox 360 through a PC cord and it finally worked! So, when I have the YN-622 on the hotshoe, it doesn't work, it does not sync properly, either with a 6D or a 5Dmk3. Has anyone had similar experiences?


----------



## Lykke-Hansen (Aug 16, 2015)

I am about to buy a Godox Witstro AD360 flash, but I can't decide yet. The problem is that I have read that the Godox Cells II-C trigger does not support Canon EOS 6D, and therefore I don't know how I will get my Canon 6D to work with the AD360 if I am going to shoot HSS 

Anyone who have tried the AD360 flash with a Canon 6D. And what did you do to get the HSS to work, what setup?


----------



## mjordanke (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi, 
I have just bought a Godox AD 360 and started to use it with my YN-622C TX and YN-622C units. 

As I read it in the forum it works well with PC Sync to PC Sync connection when I want to use it on high shutter speed. I only noticed that when I for example change the shutter speed from /2000 to /4000 it makes an effect on the flash exposure too. I made the test in a dark room so there was no ambient light. Is it normal? 

I tried to make the SuperSync with my YN-622C TX on my 6D and the AD360 on the hot shoe of YN-622C but there was banding. 
Can you give me tip how should I setup the timing of the YN-622C TX? 

Thanks in advance!


----------

